# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Στάθης Ζερβόπουλος – Συνέντευξη με τον Mr Eλλάς 1982!

## Polyneikos

Είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να ανακοινώσουμε μια συνέντευξη στους αναγνώστες του Bodybuilding.gr, με έναν πρωταθλητή προηγούμενων δεκαετιών, τον* Στάθη Ζερβόπουλο!* 
Ο Στάθης Ζερβόπουλος ξεκίνησε τα πρώτα του αγωνιστικά βήματα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1970 και συνέχισε εως τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980.Κορυφαία στιγμή της αθλητικής του πορείας ,το 1982, όταν και κέρδισε το Mr Ελλάς της WABBA!
Ακόμα μνημονεύεται η γράμμωση του αθλητή εκείνη την βραδυά στο Θέατρο Αθηνών καθώς και το καταπληκτικό του ποζάρισμα!
"Γιατί το μέλλον του ελληνικού Bodybuilding είναι το παρελθόν του..."
Μείνετε Συντονισμένοι!

----------


## Muscleboss

Αναμένουμε Κώστα! Το αυτόγραφο για τους φίλους του Bodybuilding.gr πολύ ωραία κίνηση, θυμίζει παλιότερες εποχές με τις αφιερώσεις στους αναγνώστες του Αθλήτη!  :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Κομβικος Αθλητης. Με τη νικη του το 1982
σηματοδοτησε τι σημαινει γραμμωση στο Ελληνικο  ΒΒ.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Τον θυμάμαι πολύ καλα και είχα και το περιοδικό με το ρεπορταζ των αγώνων , ωραίος αθλητής με πολύ καλή γράμμωση που κυρίως όμως δεν έδειχνε άσχημα και σαν σκέλετορ αντιαισθητικός αλλα με κλασικές γραμμές και ωραίες αναλογίες , χωρίς βέβαια τις υπερβολικές μάζες των μεταγεννέστερων , αλλα άξιος νικητής που με την κατάστασή του έβαλε και αυτός νέα πρότυπα στο Ελληνικό ΒΒ

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στάθης Ζερβόπουλος – Συνέντευξη με τον Mr* *E**λλάς 1982

*
Είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να παρουσιάσουμε μια συνέντευξη στους αναγνώστες του Bodybuilding.gr, με έναν πρωταθλητή προηγούμενων δεκαετιών, τον Στάθη Ζερβόπουλο!  Ξεκίνησε τα πρώτα του αγωνιστικά βήματα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1970 και συνέχισε εως τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1980. Κορυφαία στιγμή της αθλητικής πορείας του Ζερβόπουλου ,το 1982, όταν και κέρδισε το Mr Ελλάς της WABBA!




*Στάθη καλησπέρα. Σε ευχαριστούμε που ανταποκρίθηκες άμεσα στην πρόσκλησή μας καθώς το κοινό του* *Bodybuilding** δείχνει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για την ιστορική διαδρομή του αγωνιστικού* *Bodybuilding** και τους αθλητές που χάραξαν την δικιά τους πορεία! Θα θέλαμε λοιπόν μέσα από αυτή την συζήτηση-συνέντευξη να γυρίσουμε πίσω στον χρόνο, την δεκαετία του 1970, όταν ο Στάθης ξεκινάει να προπονείται με βάρη, αντιστάσεις. Ξέρουμε ότι η καταγωγή σου είναι από Κέρκυρα, έμενες εκεί;

*
*Σ.Ζ.:*  Γεννήθηκα στην Κέρκυρα και μεγάλωσα στην Αθήνα. Το 1972-1973  είχα την πρώτη μου επαφή με τον αθλητισμό. Συγκεκριμένα  στα πρώτα βήματα, ασχολήθηκα με τις ταχύτητες στον Γ.Σ. Εθνικό. Μάλιστα, ήμουν αρκετά καλός ως σπρίντερ.


*Ποια ήταν η σχέση σου με τον αθλητισμό και πως τελικά στην εφηβική σου ηλικία , σου μπήκε το μικρόβιο να γυμναστείς και τελικά να συμμετάσχεις σε αγώνες;  Τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του ’70 το* *bodybuilding** , η σωματική διάπλαση δεν θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα δεδομένα.

*
*Σ.Ζ.:*  Το μικρόβιο μου μπήκε από την προεφηβική ηλικία.  Συγκεκριμένα, θυμάμαι πως σε μία βόλτα με τη μητέρα μου είδα να είναι κρεμασμένα ξενόγλωσσα περιοδικά σε ένα περίπτερο. Ήταν το περιοδικό Μister America και στο εξώφυλλο απεικονίζοταν ο Steve Reeves που με εντυπωσίασε με την πόζα δικεφάλων. Την επόμενη μέρα πήγα και  αγόρασα το περιοδικό και έτσι μπήκα στον κόσμο του bodybuilding.


*Θέλουμε να μας πεις την πρώτη σου συμμετοχή, σε ποιον αγώνα ήταν και τι θυμάσαι από εκείνη την βραδυά

*
*Σ.Ζ.:*  Η πρώτη μου συμμετοχή ήταν το 1978 στους αγώνες της WABBA , όπου αν και δεν ήμουν κατάλληλα προετοιμασμένος έλαβα μέρος διότι ήθελα να βιώσω την εμπειρία εκ των έσω. Eίναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι μέχρι τότε δεν είχα παρακολουθήσει αγώνα bodybuilding ούτε ως θεατής. Επομένως η πρώτη μου επαφή με τους αγώνες ήταν ....στα βαθιά.


*Αφού πήρες λοιπόν το «βάπτισμα του πυρός», έμεινες ευχαριστημένος καταρχήν από αυτή την εμπειρία και ποιες ήταν οι επόμενες σου κινήσεις;

*
*Σ.Ζ.:*  Nαι  έμεινα ευχαριστημένος διότι με φωνάξανε και για comparisons και ήταν πολύ δυνατή εμπειρία. Αποτέλεσμα ήταν να γιγαντωθεί η επιθυμία μου για βελτίωση και διακρίσεις.


*Πρώτη νίκη σου έρχεται στην ηλικία των 20 , στην κατηγορία Εφήβων-Χαμηλά Αναστήματα,  όπου το 1980 στο Πρωτάθλημα κερδίζεις την 1η θέση!

*
*Σ.Ζ.:*  Θυμάμαι τον αγώνα αυτόν, είχα κάνει εξαντλητική δίαιτα και η βελτίωση σε σχέση με τον προηγούμενο αγώνα ήταν εμφανής. Πάλεψα και για τον γενικό τίτλο και  οι συγκρίσεις κράτησαν πολύ ώρα. Τελικά,  ήρθα δεύτερος στο Γενικό . Θυμάμαι πως πρώτος ήταν ο Βλάσης Μυταράς, δεύτερος ήμουν εγώ και τρίτος ο Πιέρρος Πετρόπουλος.


*Aύγουστος 1980 - Αρχή προετοιμασίας*





*Δεκέμβριος 1980 - WABBA Πρωτάθλημα Κατηγορία Εφήβων*






*Επόμενές σου εμφανίσεις χρονολογικά τοποθετούνται το 1982. Εκεί ο Στάθης Ζερβόπουλος κάνει μια πρώτη εμφάνιση στο* *Mr** Στερεά Ελλάς τον Φεβρουάριο στην Χαλκίδα και βγαίνεις 2ος.

*
*Σ.Ζ.:*  Για το MR Στερεά Ελλάς του 1982, που ήταν και ο πρώτος αγώνας της περιφέρειας, έχω να σας πω ότι την περίοδο εκείνη υπηρετούσα τη στρατιωτική μου θητεία.
 Ο απώτερος στόχος ήταν να διαγωνιστώ στο Mr Ηellas 1982 της WABBA το Μάιο της ίδιας χρονιάς. Στον δρόμο λοιπόν για αυτόν τον στόχο θεώρησα καλό να λάβω ακόμα περισσότερες εμπειρίες και να σταθμίσω την κατάστασή μου σε σχέση με τους υπόλοιπους αθλητές. Γι αυτό έλαβα μέρος στον αγώνα αυτόν και θεωρώ ότι ήταν εύστοχη κίνηση.


*WABBA MR ΣΤΕΡΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ 1982*




*WABBA* *Mr** Ελλάς 1982, 30 Μαϊου στο Θέατρο Αθηνών. Εκεί ένας αγνώριστος Στάθης Ζερβόπουλος, με εκπληκτική γράμμωση κερδίζει την κατηγορία του αλλα και τον Γενικό Τίτλο απέναντι σε αθλητές όπως ο Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης και ο Δημήτρης Γκιουλέας! Πώς αντιμετώπισες αυτή την επιτυχία;

*
*Σ.Ζ.:*  Μπήκα στον αγώνα πολύ καλά προετοιμασμένος, αν και ακόμα εξακολουθούσα και υπηρετούσα τη θητεία μου και ο πρωταρχικός μου στόχος ήταν να παλέψω για μία θέση στο βάθρο της κατηγορίας μου. Όμως, στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού μου είχα πάντα την ιδέα και για περισσότερα.  Τον τελευταίο μήνα της προετοιμασίας γυμνάστηκα μαζί με τον Αλέκο Σιατραβάνη με τον οποίο ήμασταν φίλοι και παραμένουμε και σήμερα.


*Μιλώντας με βετεράνους αθλητές της εποχής, ακόμα μνημονεύουν την γράμμωση του Ζερβόπουλου εκείνη την βραδυά. Κοιτώντας αυτόν τον αγώνα, ώριμα πλέον, πιστεύεις ότι σου βγήκε όπως το είχες σχεδιάσει;;

*
*Σ.Ζ.:*  Ναι πράγματι, το σώμα αντέδρασε θετικά σε όλη αυτή την εξαντλητική προσπάθεια και τα πράγματα ήρθαν ακριβώς όπως τα είχα σχεδιάσει και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν θετικό.






*Είχες πάρει επανειλημμένα τον τίτλο του καλύτερου* *poser**. Αυτός ο τίτλος δινόταν για το ατομικό ποζάρισμα , αν γινόταν τότε, ή για την εν γένει σκηνική σου παρουσία;

*
*Σ.Ζ.:*  Θεωρώ ότι ο τίτλος του καλύτερου poser πρέπει να δίδεται για την εν γένει η σκηνική παρουσία του αθλητή η οποία συμπεριλαμβάνει και το ατομικό ποζάρισμα.


*Συμμετείχες και στο Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα της* *WABBA** στην Βενετία που ακολούθησε και κατέλαβες την 8η θέση. Στάθη, εκείνα τα χρόνια οι Έλληνες αθλητές αγωνίζονταν σε αγώνες αλλά με ελάχιστες πιθανότητες διάκρισης, ήταν πραγματικά τόσο μεγάλες οι διαφορές;*
*Σ.Ζ.:*  Πράγματι εκείνη την εποχή οι Άγγλοι και οι Γάλλοι ήταν οι παραδοσιακές δυνάμεις του ευρωπαϊκού bodybuilding και είχαμε μεγάλη απόσταση μαζί τους . Tώρα όσο αφορά εμένα προσωπικά μετά τον αγώνα της Αθήνας σταμάτησα τη προσπάθεια . Πάντως, θεωρώ αξέχαστη εμπειρία στην Βενετία το να ψάχνω μαζί με τον Serge Nubret να βρούμε την καλύτερη πιτσαρία της πόλης !


*Κάπου εκεί, σταματάς να αγωνίζεσαι. Υπήρξε κάποιος λόγος ή απλά προέκυψε και σταμάτησες;

*
*Σ.Ζ.:*  Σταμάτησα γιατί ήθελα να με φτάσουν οι υπόλοιποι συναθλητές μου. Τώρα που έχουν προχωρήσει ,  είμαι έτοιμος να τους συναγωνιστώ! (Γέλια)


*Ποιους αθλητές είχες ξεχωρίσει την εποχή που αγωνιζόσουν;

*
*Σ.Ζ.:*   Ξεχώριζα στην Ελλάδα τον *Αλέκο Σιατραβάνη* που τον εκτιμούσα για την επιμονή και την εργατικότητα του και τον *Ηλία Παγιαννίδη* γιατί ήταν ενθουσιώδης και ευγενής. Στο παγκόσμιο στερέωμα ξεχώριζα τον *Samir* *Bannout*  γιατί ήταν προσιτός στον κόσμο και είχε μία αρμονία πάνω του.



*Με την δική σου ματιά πως παρακολουθείς την εξέλιξη του αθλήματος ανά δεκαετία; Σου αρέσει το μοντέρνο* *Bodybuilding**;

*
*Σ.Ζ.:*  Πιστεύω ότι έχει χαθεί το μέτρο, οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες έλεγαν “παν μέτρον άριστον”, τη σημερινή εποχή λοιπόν έχει χαθεί αυτό. Πιστεύω πως το σώμα πρέπει να είναι προσιτό τον κόσμο και καλαίσθητο.


*Παρακολουθείς τα αγωνιστικά δρώμενα; Έχεις διατηρήσει επαφές με συνάθλητες;

*
*Σ.Ζ.:*  Πράγματι δεν παρακολουθούσα όλα αυτά τα χρόνια τα αγωνιστικά δρώμενα , ούτε γυμναζόμουν λόγω λοιπών ενασχολήσεων μου στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό.
Έχω διατηρήσει επαφές από τότε με τον Αλέκο Σιατραβάνη και τον Σταύρο Κελαϊδή που και με τους δύο είμαστε φίλοι και σήμερα.


*Στάθη σε ευχαριστούμε για την συνέντευξη, έλειπε από το κοινό του* *Bodybuilding**.**gr** μια οργανωμένη παρουσίασή σου!  Τι θα ήθελες να διαβάσουν οι αναγνώστες αυτής την συνέντευξης που να χαρακτηρίζει την προσωπικότητά σου;

*
*Σ.Ζ.:*  Αν κάτι με χαρακτηρίζει, κατά την υποκειμενική μου άποψη, είναι η σεμνότητα και οι χαμηλοί τόνοι που πάντα διατηρούσα.
*Όπως χαρακτηριστικά είχα πει και σε μια παλαιότερη συνέντευξη στον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, μετά το Mr Ελλάς, όταν με ρώτησαν ποιοι είναι οι επόμενοι μου στόχοι, είχα απαντήσει ότι από αρχάριος αθλητής θα ήθελα να εξελιχθώ και να σταθώ αντάξιος των Ευρωπαίων αθλητών.Κάποιοι είχαν παραξενευτεί, όταν ένας πρωταθλητής δήλωνε αρχάριος αλλά κατ΄ ουσίαν έτσι ένιωθα, δεν είχα αφήσει την επιτυχία να επισκιάσει τον χαρακτήρα μου.
*
 Θα ήθελα με την σειρά μου να σας ευχαριστήσω που με αναζητήσατε και δώσατε την ευκαιρία να προβληθώ καθώς η αλήθεια είναι ότι απείχα για αρκετά χρόνια. 
Θα σας δώ στους αγώνες!

*Με τιμή , Στάθης Ζερβόπουλος

*
*Οι κυριότερες συμμετοχές του Στάθη Ζερβόπουλου:
*
1978 WABBA Mr Ελλάς
1979 WABBA Mr Ελλάς
1980 IFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Yπερβαρέων 3η θέση
1980 WABBA Mr Ελλάς Juniors Χαμηλή 1η θέση
1982 WABBA Μr Στερεά Ελλάς  2η θέση
*1982 WABBA Mr Ελλάς Γενικός Νικητής*
1982 WABBA Mr Εurope Βενετία 8η θέση

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ωραία συνέντευξη Κώστα,είναι καλό για όλους εμάς που αγαπάμε το σιδερένιο άθλημα να μαθαίνουμε την ιστορία του αθλήματος από βετεράνους οι οποίοι άνοιξαν το δρόμο για την Ελληνική  Σωματική Διάπλαση.    :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ενδιαφέρουσα οπτική.

Και πράγματι από τις φωτογραφίες το 1982 η γράμμωση του ήταν ένα επίπεδο πάνω από το συναγωνισμό, και ακόμα και το χρώμα του μπροστά από την εποχή του.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Απομονώνω ένα σημείο της φωτογραφίας, με τους 2 Γενικούς Νικητές της βραδυάς :
Στους άντρες ο Στάθης Ζερβόπουλος, στους Εφήβους ο Γιάννης Παναγιωτόπουλος, ιδιοκτήτης της αλυσίδας BodybuildingClub, για κάποιους που μπορεί να μην το γνώριζαν..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Και ο Γιάννης Παναγιωτόπουλος με μάζες για την ηλικία και την εποχή του, θυμάμαι το περιοδικό που είχε τον αγώνα το είχα αγοράσει απο ένα συγκεκριμένο πρακτορείο περιοδικών και εφημερίδων που έφερνε σπάνια περιοδικά που δεν έφερναν περίπτερα και καταστήματα και το ΒΒ κατατασσόταν στην ειδική σπάνια κατηγορία εκείνα τα χρόνια 
Ο Στάθης Ζερβόπουλος θυμάμαι με είχε κάνει αίσθηση που κέρδισε χωρίς να είναι τεράστιος και τον παρομοίαζα με την περίπτωση του Ζέιν  και μ άρεσε πολύ γιατι είχε γράμμωση και αισθητική

----------


## Polyneikos

Μιλώντας με τον Στάθη Ζερβόπουλο διέκρινα ότι είχε μια σεμνότητα και παράλληλα δεν υπερτόνιζε αυτά που κατάφερε .
Τον ρώτησα πόσα κιλά ήταν όταν πήρε το Mr Eλλάς και μου είπε κάτω από τα 70, γεγονός που με εντυπωσίασε και παράλληλα με έβαλε να σκεφτώ πόσο διαφορετικά ήταν και είναι τα δεδομένα. 
Είχαμε μια πολύ ωραία συζήτηση και κάποιες ανέκδοτες ιστορίες που φυσικά δεν μπορούν να αναφερθούν!
Θα ήθελα να μνημονεύσω και τον κοινό μας φίλο Σταύρο Κελαϊδή που ήταν ο αρωγός για αυτή την συνέντευξη.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Oι περισσότεροι τότε πρωταθλητες ήταν πιο ταπεινοί και δεν υπήρχε η προβολή όπως σήμερα λιγότεροι αγώνες υψηλού επιπέδου και βλέποντας την εξέλιξη του σημερινοί ΒΒ ,πολλοι μπορεί να πούν εμείς τότε είμασταν σαν το σημερινό φίτνες με τα σημερινα δεδομένα , όπως το λέω και εγω βλέποντας παλιές μου φώτο 
ήθελε περισσότερη προσπάθεια και θυσία για μικρότερο αποτέλεσμα απο το σημερινό και δεν υπήρχαν εξτρίμ καταστάσεις ούτε οι γνώσεις όπως μεταγενέστερα 
Ο Ζερβόπουλος άσχετα με το σωματικό βάρος όμως που δεν ήταν βαρύ σκαρί , αισθητικά έδειχνε πολύ καλά και ήταν άξιος νικητής

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ωραίο αφιέρωμα. Θα ήταν εύστοχο να το παρακολουθήσουν οι νεότεροι που ασχολούνται με το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding ώστε να υοθετήσουν στο ελάχιστο την σεμνότητα και την ταπεινότητα ανθρώπων που πραγματικά αγαπούσαν το bodybuilding ως άθλημα και όχι σαν επίδειξη. Με ελάχιστες γνώσεις και με προσπάθεια να αποκτήσουν πληροφορίες με κάθε μέσο, δίχως βοηθήματα και χορηγούς, μοναδικός στόχος ήταν να ξεπεράσουν τον εαυτό τους. 
Συγχαρητήρια για τη συνέντευξη  :03. Clap:

----------

